# 721 did they fix my favorite bug?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

The 65 timer limit? I am reluctant to experiment, has anyone tried to set more and whats the new limit if there is one? Or does it just max out and tell you that?


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Why in heavens neme would anyone set 65 timers.
I would have to retire and sleep only 2 or 3 hours a night
to keep up with all the things I have set timers for.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Why don't you try it and set timer 65 to be a one-time event to start in 15 minutes from when you set it? Then if it doesn't work, it will clear itself out pretty quickly.

Dennis


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

For some it would not be hard to have 65 timers set. Some of them would be future events, while others would be daily and weekly events. To fill up 90 hours someone could have as many as 180 30 minute shows.


----------



## kirk27 (Oct 17, 2003)

thomasmaly said:


> Why in heavens neme would anyone set 65 timers.


I ran into the 65 timer limit in short order.

I was setting timers a week ahead when I first got my 721. I would watch a show and then set a corresponding timer based on the preview following the episode. Sometimes the show would be on a "special" day or time.

65 timers is a stupid limit considering that only the imminent timers need be kept in memory. An extended timer list should not require more than 1MB or 2MB. This amount of storage is just noise in light of the 721's 120GB of drive space.

They will definitely have to address timer issues when (as stated on the last Tech Chat) name based timers are implemented. Hopefully, the 65 timer limit will be history at that time.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Tuner 2 just died on my 721, so once I get the new unit next week, I'll create 65 timers on this old one and see if the bug still exists in 1.15... 

I've been bitten by this bug in the past, so I'm also wondering if its fixed.


----------



## kirk27 (Oct 17, 2003)

You had a tuner failure also? So did I. Mine failed this morning after almost a year of good service.

How many other 721s with post-1.15 tuner failures are there?

Is this a firmware bug or a real hardware failure?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Tuner failure is a definite hardwre issue. It appears more common on dishpro installs.

If you have dishpo swapping tuner one and two doesnt necessarily prove its a tuner failure. In my case I found it was a bad dishpro lnb or switch that wiierdly worked perfectly on 508s that I connected at this location.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When they start using name-based recordings I wonder if there will be a limit similar to the timers to where it can only hold so many names to time. 

By the time all these issues people have would get fixed the receivers we have now will really seem out of date with all the larger hard drives and newer technology that is and will be coming out.


----------



## shodges (Jun 6, 2003)

by the way..... They did not fix your favorite bug (using 115 update). 64 timers and that's it, the 65th one you cannot add. But initially it seemed that you can at least delete a timer (ie the "real" bug before was that you couldn't delete a timer, it appears that you can now).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I hadnt tried given the previous comments about my experiments causing troubles. Like my rebooting receivers by powering off my UPS for a moment rather than using the front panel reset. .


----------



## DanielD (Feb 26, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> For some it would not be hard to have 65 timers set. Some of them would be future events, while others would be daily and weekly events. To fill up 90 hours someone could have as many as 180 30 minute shows.


If you really need 65 timers, you don't have much of a life!!!!! :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont have 65 timers myself and I never had this problem. The only time I had an issue is when they had the 10 timer limit on DVR's a while back when the 501 first come out but they fixed that later on.

One could have 90 60 minute shows, 30 regular timers firing and another 35 movies that you plan on having a timer fired for, it is possible, but if it does you really know you are using your receiver a heck of a lot. Your talking almost four days straight of shows to watch when you are programming that many timers. You would have to watch it constantly to even be able to remove the old timers to make room for new content again.

I have a problem with running out of room for shows before I get back getting under 10 hours left on the hard drive when I leave the house for a few days and dont get to watch all the shows having around 30-40 hours left on the hard drive before I get to go again. Its like the hard drive is also used for storage for a rainy day when you are home a lot.


----------



## kirk27 (Oct 17, 2003)

shodges said:


> by the way..... They did not fix your favorite bug (using 115 update). 64 timers and that's it, the 65th one you cannot add.


Previous versions of firmware would allow the 65th timer to set without complaint. The box would then crap out. The programmers forgot lessons from CSCI-101, always perform bounds checks. This is inexcusable.

So if the firmware denies more than 64 timers the problem has been addressed.

IMO, they still should allow more timers, but that is another problem.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jen records LOTS of cooking shows. Honestly she is addicted to everything food related. I am different, give me a steak and salad and I am happy. A no fuss no bother food person.

As part of her addiction the receiver overflows with cooking shows, the closet with cookbooks, and the kitchen with cooking gadgets. I guess there are worse things she could be into.

Sure does fill up the hard drive though........


----------

